# WorldMark or Wyndham Shawnee on Delaware?



## PClapham (Jul 18, 2020)

In the WorldMark  directory there Is a Worldmark by this name but in the tug reviews there is only “Wyndham Shawnee on Delaware- why?
thanks

Anita


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 18, 2020)

It is a recent addition to the WM portfolio.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 18, 2020)

My guess is that the resort name was never set up in the review pages. If nobody has submitted a review, the resort name might have been skipped.

Dave


----------

